# 1V Ebiab with Herms



## fattox (4/6/14)

Hey guys, just chasing a bit of a hand on something - basically working on semi-automating my ebiab system with a herms addition, trying to work out what I need. It goes like this -

Bag in crown urn as per usual
Heat exchanger is a length of 150mm PVC pipe - copper 1/2" coil for most of the length, plumbed into one end. 2400W element the other end. Filled with water. 1/2 inch npt threads with t-pieces, with temp sensors in and out




Plumbed valve at bottom of crown urn --> HX in --> HX out ---> urn return in driven by a pump.

Anyway my main question is, what's the best way to control this with temp sensors in/out giving feedback and something turning the element in the HX on and off? Ideally something easy to use like an arduino would be best, where there's a programmability in it. 

Something where I can set times, ie for bocks and such - doesn't have to be overly involved programming - if I say heat to x degrees maintain for 10 min heat to y... Would be ideal. Also a reasonable price!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Truman42 (4/6/14)

Not sure about arduino as Ive never ot into it but many of us just use the ramp/soak PID from Auberins. You can program it for stepped mashing, pause for sparging etc etc.

But you dont really need to have temp probes in and out. Just a temp probe at your Hx out. Take care of that and have good flow without it being too fast to compact the grain bed and the rest should take care of itself.

Other than that Im sure an arduino guru will be along shortly to advise.

Then there is always the BCS brew controller which is awesome as you can control it from a web interface. If I was to do mine all again thats the way I would go. (This does allow multiple temperature inputs)

http://www.embeddedcontrolconcepts.com/bcs460.html


----------



## fattox (4/6/14)

Hmmm a tad pricey but it looks like a good way to go! As long as I can find an Australian distributor to maybe bring costs down haha


----------

